# Howdy from Turkey...For Now



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Hi, welcome to the forum!


----------



## The Robyn (Mar 10, 2012)

Thank you...I like what I've seen so far


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Howdy and welcome to the forum .


----------



## The Robyn (Mar 10, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi Robyn 
how are you nice to meet you 
welcome to the forum


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi Robyn!! I'm from Alabama and you'll love it here!!


----------



## The Robyn (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks all  

HLL, I lived in Alabama from 1993-2001 (Sylacauga, Montgomery and Grady). I already love it there and cannot wait to get back


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Welcome - and congratulations on your upcoming move. What part of Turkey are you currently in? My husband spent some time over there and really enjoyed himself, so I've heard some good things about it.


----------



## The Robyn (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm near Adana, which is south-central. We've had a fantastic amazing time here but there's no place like home


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

That is where my husband was as well - have a feeling he was possibly there for the same reason you are now. I have to say, the pictures he brought back have left me extremely jealous of his experience.


----------



## The Robyn (Mar 10, 2012)

Wow...why didn't you come with?


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

The Robyn said:


> Thanks all  HLL, I lived in Alabama from 1993-2001 (Sylacauga, Montgomery and Grady). I already love it there and cannot wait to get back


 Cool!! I live in the northwestern part of the state.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

The Robyn said:


> Wow...why didn't you come with?


It was a 3 month deployment - he was attached to a squadron that rotated between Incirlik and PSAB with 6 months home in between. Had it been a longer time on station we'd absolutely have loved to go.


----------



## The Robyn (Mar 10, 2012)

Oh...that's a good reason! The "US" side (the part of the base that the Turks let us use) is set up like a regular base and it's a 2 year accompanied tour now


----------



## The Robyn (Mar 10, 2012)

HLL, I'll be in Grady which is south of Montgomery on 231. Are you on any of the horsey groups on Facebook for Alabama?


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

The Robyn said:


> Are you on any of the horsey groups on Facebook for Alabama?


 Nope but I am on facebook, if you'd like you can friend me. I'll pm you my name.


----------

